# Ribble year end sale on SRAM



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Already posted this on the hot deals board, but I thought I would add it here as well.

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

Just to mention that if what you're looking for isn't listed, go back later as they are replacing some sold out items with others. E.g Red yellow crank gone but replaced with Red yellow derailleur.


----------

